# Beaded lizards



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

Two of my female Beaded lizards chilling


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful mate :no1:


I love beaded and gials


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks they are stunning animals.I am looking for a pair of Gila's myself


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

the plumber said:


> Thanks they are stunning animals.I am looking for a pair of Gila's myself


1.1 I take it ? 

Looking to expand I see your very fortunate, do you keep any other hots or just the beaded at the minute? How do you find them to "work with" ? 

Sorry for the questions, it's not everyday you see them pop up on the forums, they don't seem be kept as commonly as snakes (within the DWA sections).


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

They are both female and are really calm natured.I also have another female who would love to take a chunk out of me if she had the chance.
I have an adult male who is nice and calm aswell.I will be cooling them in November ready to breed next year.Even though some of them are calm natured I always handle them with padded gloves.
Thanks for your interest in these stunning lizards.
Yes 1.1 Gilas


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

the plumber said:


> They are both female and are really calm natured.I also have another female who would love to take a chunk out of me if she had the chance.
> I have an adult male who is nice and calm aswell.I will be cooling them in November ready to breed next year.Even though some of them are calm natured I always handle them with padded gloves.
> Thanks for your interest in these stunning lizards.
> Yes 1.1 Gilas


They sound good fun to work with- with the more "aggressive one"- would you put this to being more nervous around you ? Or just the way she is? 

I'm fascinated by gials and beaded, hopefully the misses will crack one day ( im not ready yet- but it could take a while for her to agree) and let me get a DWAL.

I've read a couple of books on them over the years, never seen one in the flesh however. I agree with gloves wouldn't want to take the chance after what I've read.


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

She came to me like that. I know the previous owner didn't handle her much.
I will be giving her a little more attention now she's settled in.They are really fascinating lizards to work with and observe.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

the plumber said:


> She came to me like that. I know the previous owner didn't handle her much.
> I will be giving her a little more attention now she's settled in.They are really fascinating lizards to work with and observe.


I wish you luck with her, hope she will "calm down" for you with regular handling :2thumb:


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks buddy


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

*Mexician Beaded lizards*

Love is in the air both pair have been constantly copulating for the last 24 hours.
:no1:


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

I am now selling these for £450 each you may be lucky and buy a gravid female.
£900 a pair no swaps thank you.


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

*Final price drop*

Only £400 each for these stunning Beaded Lizards


----------

